# How to adjust bunks / rollers



## dkuster (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm trying to adjust my trailer to properly support my boat.

It's my understanding that the keel rollers should support the main weight of the boat.

The bunk boards (or bunk rollers) should really only exert enough force on the hull to keep the boat "upright".

Is this correct?

Thanks for the input! :wink:


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 30, 2011)

I would agree on that.

That's exactly how I did mine.


----------



## dkuster (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the input!

I should have mentioned in my post that my boat is a V-bottom. 

(I suppose you might set things up differently for a flat-bottom...)



crazymanme2 said:


> I would agree on that.
> 
> That's exactly how I did mine.


----------



## flatboat (Oct 2, 2011)

seem like you would want to distribute the load evenly . , why put all the stress of trailering on the center. jmo


----------



## dkuster (Oct 2, 2011)

Good question. I thought the reason was because the keel (center) is extra sturdy and reinforced. Am I mistaken??? :?: 



flatboat said:


> seem like you would want to distribute the load evenly . , why put all the stress of trailering on the center. jmo


----------



## shawnfish (Nov 14, 2011)

flatboat said:


> seem like you would want to distribute the load evenly . , why put all the stress of trailering on the center. jmo



id have to agree, why put all the stress on the keel? and also when your boats on water all the weight is distributed evenly on the hull, and boats are designed to float so why not help it float so to speak on the trailer? just my thoughts but really i have no idea what would be proper.


----------

